# Problems with signature



## Phaedra (Aug 5, 2010)

_I have been trying to add a signature below my messages but get the following error message:_

BB code size value is too big.

_It is only a short eight word sentence so I don't know what I am doing wrong, and would be grateful for help.

TIA

Phaedra
_


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2010)

The type size in your posts is quite large, maybe that's the issue.  Try reducing font size for the signature.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks.  I'll try it again with smaller type size.  I didn't realise that the type size in my posts was too large - sorry.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Thanks.  I'll try it again with smaller type size.  I didn't realise that the type size in my posts was too large - sorry.



The type size in your posts is large but OK if that's what you want.  It's the type size in the signature that is probably too large.


----------

